
Dkeras: Distributed Keras Engine - jonbaer
https://github.com/dkeras-project/dkeras
======
minimaxir
Interesting use of ray ([https://github.com/ray-
project/ray](https://github.com/ray-project/ray)). I think a lot of people are
sleeping on that package, as it solves many of the difficulties in
parallelizing ML/DL models.

